# Angelschein im Baltikum



## Stumbe (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
wisst ihr ob man zum Angeln in Lettland, Estland und Litauen einen Schein braucht oder wie das da abläuft? 
Geangelt werden soll am Meer.
Gruß


----------



## Aegir (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein im Baltikum*

Ich antworte hier nur, falls noch mal jemand mit der gleichen Frage suchen sollte.

Estland: Benötigt wird eine Tages-, Wochen- oder Jahreslizenz. Die Bucht man einfach per SMS über das Handy. Abgerechnet wird über die Telefonrechnung. Ich habe immer nur einen kleinen, einstelligen Eurobetrag bezahlt. Damit kann man dann an allen nicht-privaten Gewässern fischen. Auf der Tourismusseite Estlands findet man alle nötigen Infos in englischer Sprache. Eventuell auch auf deutsch. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein im Baltikum*

Danke dir #6

Auch wenn es aktuell nicht ansteht, deine Info ist jetz in meine Wissensdatenbank aufgenommen .. immer wertvoll solche Infos  #h


----------

